# Why dont my broadheads fly like my Field points?



## GANoles09 (Oct 27, 2009)

Im new to bowhunting this year. I've been consistent with my fieldpoints but when I try my Broadheads like my g5 montecs 100 grains , my shot is off target, usually lower. What am I doing wrong? Thanks

GANoles09


----------



## short stop (Oct 27, 2009)

I  stole this  off another post ..    very simple tuning issue  and you should be in the ballpark of  making both hit the  same ... 
 Good Luck


----------



## jason bales (Oct 27, 2009)

im no expert but i use field points for practice and broad heads for the final adjustments befor the hunt. they fly different because they are different. and you need to sight in your broadheads before hunting and practice with them before you hunt also. but dont use the same ones you practice with, to hunt with, they will be very dull


----------



## watermedic (Oct 28, 2009)

Your tuning could be off. 

Field points are more forgiving than broadheads. The blades on a fixed blade cause the arrow to steer from the front and back if the arrow doen't come off of the bow properly.


----------



## Rip Steele (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sure you have checked, but are they the same grain?


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 28, 2009)

I asked a very good hunter one time if his field points shot the same as his broadheads.  His response, "I don't know, I've never shot a field point from my hunting bow."  That answer tells you what is important, broadhead accuracy, not field point accuracy.  Sight in those broadheads and good luck.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 28, 2009)

have your bow paper tuned that will help


----------



## dtala (Oct 28, 2009)

the bow is not tuned properly and merely sighting in with broadheads will not fix the base problem. A properly tuned bow will be more accurate and way more forgiving.


----------



## stev (Oct 28, 2009)

Tune your bow to the broadheads.Cant hunt with field points .


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 28, 2009)

AHHHHHH!!!!

NEVER just move your sight for your broadheads. TUNE your bow! 
Use the chart ShortStop posted. 
OR visit these threads...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=539460
or 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=995449

You can get your broadheads to fly like your field points. It just takes some effort.


----------



## hoyt84 (Oct 28, 2009)

Def tune your bow. They may not shoot exactly the same when you are done. But they should be really close.


----------



## stev (Oct 28, 2009)

Needs to be put on a drawboard if possible .To sync your cams and so on.I have a draw board if you need to use it .or i can do it for you.I put all my bows on the draw board for perfect timing .


----------



## chadf (Oct 28, 2009)

Tune bow!!! don't adjust sight just for broadheads....

My F/P flys the same as my B/H !


----------



## Take'em Down (Oct 28, 2009)

Make sure your broadhead blades are in line with the fletching.  Broadheads catch wind just like the fletching and cause the arrow to spin.  The broadhead could be working against the fletching instead of with it.  That's the easiest thing to do before you go changing your bow setup.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Take'em Down said:


> Make sure your broadhead blades are in line with the fletching.  Broadheads catch wind just like the fletching and cause the arrow to spin.  The broadhead could be working against the fletching instead of with it.  That's the easiest thing to do before you go changing your bow setup.



Your blades being in line with your fletching does not matter one bit... it has been proven over and over, but you can waste your time doing it anyways...doesn't hurt anything.  Just broadhead tune like shortstop said and then readjust your sights.


----------



## Brad (Oct 28, 2009)

Take'em Down said:


> Make sure your broadhead blades are in line with the fletching.  Broadheads catch wind just like the fletching and cause the arrow to spin.  The broadhead could be working against the fletching instead of with it.  That's the easiest thing to do before you go changing your bow setup.


What if hes using 4 blade broadheads?


----------



## stev (Oct 28, 2009)

or a 2 blade .


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 28, 2009)

The only thing about aligning vanes/blades is to orient ALL of your arrows exactly the same.  It doesn't really matter how they are oriented, just that all of them are the same.  That way you know you are getting a consistent launch everytime.

I don't do it to mine and my BH's impact with FP's out to 50 yards (as far as I've shot them).


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Oct 29, 2009)

I stopped aligning my 3 blade broadheads with my fletchings years ago.
  These new bows can usually be tuned to have the BH's fly with the FP's all day long.
  You've just got to know how to tune an arrow rest (which has already been shown in the diagram above)...


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Oct 29, 2009)

I forgot to add that there are many other factors that can leave you chasing yourself around in circles when trying to broadhead tune.  You need to be sure you are shooting the correct spine for your setup.  The spine charts handed out by manufactures aren't always truly correct.  A lot goes into selecting the right spine such as bow IBO, draw weight, draw length, arrow weight, arrow length, tip weight, nock weight.  To truly help select the best arrow you would need to run the OnTarget 2 program so that you can be sure your arrows aren't the problem to begin with.


----------

